# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κλουβιά >  Κλουβι για lovebirds...

## Zorba_The_Freak

Επειδη καποιος φιλος απο εδω μεσα μαλλον μου κολλησε τον παπαγαλοϊο  :Evilgrin0010:  εχω αρχισει τις "ασκησεις επι χαρτου".

Σκεφτομαι να παρω αυτο το κλουβι


με διαστασεις 76X45X80

Πως το βλεπετε για δυο lovebirds???

Μηπως το εχει κανεις για να μου πει τη γνωμη του και τι πορτες/ανοιγματα εχει γιατι απο τη φωτο δεν μπορω να ξεχωρισω και δεν νομιζω οτι θα το βρω καπου χωρις προπαραγγελια για να το δω...

Ευχαριστω...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Μια χαρά είναι κλουβάρα.Η μόνη μου ένσταση είναι το ρηχό μπολ κάτω και θα σου πετάγονται σποράκια έξω.Αν δεν σε πειράζει μια χαρά είναι.*

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Επειδή δεν φαίνεται καλά έχει πορτάκι στα πλαϊνά ψηλά για να μπορείς να βάλεις φωλιά αν θελήσεις;

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Δεν το ξερω, γι αυτο ρωταω αν καποιος το εχει ή εστω το εχει δει απο κοντα...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Δεν το ξερω, γι αυτο ρωταω αν καποιος το εχει ή εστω το εχει δει απο κοντα...


Έχεις δίκιο δεν πρόσεξα ότι δεν το έχεις δει απο κοντά.Κάποιος το είχε αλλά δεν θυμάμαι τώρα.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Νομιζω η *Niva2gr*

αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

το ιδιο κλουβι εχει η μαρια για τον κιμπα...

δεν το εχω δει απο κοντα αλλα εμενα μου φενετε αρκετα καλο!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αρα μολις δει το θεμα θα μας δωσει τα φωτα της....

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Στείλε της και ένα μήνυμα να το δει γρήγορα.

----------


## Niva2gr

Λοιπόν, σε γενικές γραμμές το κλουβί είναι υπέροχο. Όμως επειδή έχω να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα και να επισημάνω κάποια άλλα, και επειδή είμαι στη δουλειά τώρα και γράφω στη ζούλα, θα δω το θέμα το μεσημέρι καλύτερα και θα απαντήσω.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ok, ευχαριστω και περιμενουμε...

----------


## Niva2gr

Λοιπόν, το κλουβί είναι καλό, όμως δεν ξέρω αν κάνει για lovebird. Έχει  αρκετά φαρδιά διαστήματα ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα και, αν χωράει το κεφάλι  τους εκεί ανάμεσα μπορεί να έχεις ατυχήματα. Κάποτε είχα βάλει τον  Φορτουνάτο (μπάτζι) για να κάνει παρέα στον Κίμπα και μετά απο 2  εβδομάδες τον βρήκα πεθαμένο με τον λαιμό του σπασμένο. Δεν ξέρω πως  έγινε, όμως υποθέτω οτι πιάστηκε το κεφάλι του ανάμεσα στα κάγκελα και  έσπασε τον λαιμό του.  Κατά τα άλλα το μοναδικό κατ' εμέ μειονέκτημα  είναι πως, επειδή είναι εντελώς ανοιχτό γύρω-γύρω, λερώνεται πολύ το  πάτωμα. Οι ταίστρες είναι αρκετά βαθειές, εφόσον δεν τις γεμίζεις, εκτός  αν τα πουλάκια σου είναι σαν τον Κίμπα που ΠΑΝΤΑ σηκώνει το κεφάλι όταν  τρώει κάτι και πετάει όλα τα φλούδια έξω. Ανοίγματα έχει μόνο 2: Ένα  μπροστά, στο κέντρο και χαμηλά και ένα απο πάνω. Η μπροστινή πόρτα  ανοίγει προς τα κάτω και μπορεί να στηριχθεί οριζόντια έτσι ώστε να  μπορούν τα πουλάκια άνετα να μπαινοβγαίνουν. Η πάνω πόρτα είναι πολύ  μεγάλη και ανοίγει ολόκληρη, όμως το σταντ που υποτίθεται οτι στηρίζεται  επάνω της είναι κοντό και δεν εφαρμόζει καλά. Πλάγια πόρτα για φωλιά  δεν έχει. Επίσης υπάρχουν πορτάκια για τις 2 ταϊστρες τα οποία είναι  συρόμενα προς τα πάνω. Μπορείς να στηρίξεις εκεί εξωτερική φωλιά με  κάποια πατέντα, όμως έχε υπόψιν σου οτι θα είναι χαμηλά. Κατά τη γνώμη  μου είναι ένα πολύ καλό, βασικό, ευμέγεθες και φτηνό κλουβί, σε σχέση με  την ποιότητα κατασκευής του, που είναι πολύ καλή, και σε σχέση με  αντίστοιχα κλουβιά ανταγωνιστικών εταιρειών, που συνήθως σε τέτοιο  μέγεθος είναι πανάκριβα. 
Και μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το δικό μου κλουβί που ίσως βοηθήσουν:




Και για να έχεις και μιά εικόνα σχετική με το πραγματικό μέγεθος του  κλουβιού, ορίστε κι ένα βιντεάκι με τον Κίμπα, που τον ψεκάζω επάνω στο  κλουβί:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σε ΥΠΕΡ-ΥΠΕΡευχαριστω!!!

Επιβεβαιωσες τα πλεονεκτηματα και μειονεκτηματα πο ειχα εντοπισει και εγω.

Με τις φωτο που εβαλες μου αρεσει ακομα περισσοτερο.

Τωρα για την αποσταση στα καγκελα.

Τα lovebirds δεν ειναι μεγαλυτερα και πιο "χοντροκεφαλα" απο τα budgies? Γιατι φανταζομαι οτι ολα τα κλουβια για παπαγαλους θα εχουν περιπου την ιδια ή και μεγαλυτερη αποσταση στα καγκελα.

Αλλιως θα πρεπει να παω σε κατι για πχ καναρινια το οποιο ομως θα ειναι αρκετα μικροτερο.

Για πειτε τη γνωμη σας...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Μια χαρά είναι το διάστημα στα κάγκελα.όχι Γιώργο τα κλουβιά για καναρίνια έχουν όλες τις πλευρές με κάθετα κάγκελα.ένα κλουβί παπαγάλου πρέπει να έχει οριζόντια κάγκελα για να σκαρφαλώνει.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αρκετα καθυστερημενα αλλα σε ευχαριστω Κωνσταντινε για την απαντηση.

Αρα εσυ θεωρεις οτι μπορω να καταληξω στο συγκεκριμμενο κλουβι?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ναι Γιώργο γιατί έχει οριζόντια κάγκελα στις πλαϊνές πλευρές.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Εννοουσα σε οτι αφορα την αποσταση που εχουν τα καγκελα μεταξυ τους...

Σημερα επικοινωνησα με φιλο πετσοπα για να μαθω τιμη...

----------


## Asmodeus

Πες μου σε παρακαλω οταν μαθεις τιμη.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ακομα να μαθω τιμη  :sad: 

Γι' αυτο κανω ολες τις αγορες μου online... Αυτο το περιμενε μου την βιδωνει....

Ελα ομως που δεν μπορω να εντοπισω το συγκεκριμμενο κλουβι πουθενα....

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σε ευχαριστω ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!!!

Αν δεν εχω απαντηση συντομα, θα προχωρησω ηλεκτρονικα...

----------


## mogolos14

Τιποτα φιλε μου.
κοιτα και τι σε συμφερει ο πετ-σοπας μπορει να σου ζητησει περισσοτερα κιωλλας.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Να ζητησω συγγνωμη απο τους διαχειρηστες του φορουμ γιατι πανω στον ενθουσιασμο μου παραβιασα τον κανονισμο που απαγορευει την αναφορα εμπορικων επιχειρησεων!!!

Ζηταω ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ!!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Λοιπον επικοινωνησα με το ενα απο τα δυο καταστηματα και μου ειπε οτι ο κωδικος εχει καταργηθει και το κλουβι δεν ειναι πλεον διαθεσιμο.

Περιμενω απαντηση απο το δευτερο...


PS: Νεοτερα απο το μετωπο... Μολις μιλησα με την εταιρια που υποτιθεται οτι το εισαγει. Το κλουβι εχει καταργηθει εδω και 3-4 χρονια (μου ειπε).

Βεβαια ειχαν πληρη αγνοια για το τι υπαρχει στο site τους. Και ενα δευτερο κωδικο που τους ζητησα, μου ειπαν οτι αντιστοιχει σε κλουβα για σκυλους....

Ειμαι στο μηδεν παλι...

Θελω προτασεις για καταλληλο κλουβι για 2 lovebirds σε τιμη ΔΝΤ...

----------


## Asmodeus

Τσεκαρε αυτο (δεν ειναι το καταληλοτερο αλλα εχει πολυ καλη τιμη 28ε~38ε) . Διαστασεις 76χ46χ45.5 cm . Εγω δεν εχω καποιο αλλο υποψην μου.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Αν βρω lovebirds και αν δεν βρω καποιο αλλο κλουβι το εχω υποψιν μου.
Αργοτερα σκεφτομαι να παρω δυο τετοια, να τα ενωσω και να αντικαταστησω την πλατη με τον ενα πατο και το ενα καπακι που θα περισσευει για να εχει μια πλευρα με παραλληλα καγκελα οποτε θα εχω ενα αρκετα καλο κλουβι...

----------


## demis

Αν το κανεις αυτο θα ειναι καταπληκτικο κλουβι... Σαν εμενα πατεντιαρης εισαι κι εσυ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Την ημερα που ανεβασες φωτο απο το δικο σου, εψαχνα πως μπορει να γινει και εσυ μου το επιβεβαιωσες...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Τελικα αποφασισα να φτιαξω μονος μου ενα κλουβι απο κουνελοσυρμα καθως τα κλουβια που εβρισκα στην αγορα δεν με ικανοποιουσαν  στον συνδιασμο τιμη/ποιοτητα/μεγεθος.

Διαστασεις 90-100 cm μηκος, πλατος 45-50 cm, υψος 85 cm (δεν χωραει πιο ψηλο).

Εκει που εχω κολλησει ειναι στην ευρεση καταλληλου πατου που θα καθορισει και τις τελικες διαστασεις.

Η μια επιλογη ειναι να παω να μου φτιαξουν ενα ταψακι απο ανοξιδειτη/γαλβανιζε λαμαρινα και η δευτερη σκεψη ειναι να χρησιμοποιησω αυτους τους πατους αλουμινιου που βαζουν στα ντουλαπια της κουζηνας κατω απο τον νεροχυτη.

Ξερει κανεις πιθανες τιμες και για τις δυο επιλογες? Και ισως καποιο πμ για το που να παω?


Κατι τετοιο θελω να κανω...

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο δεν ειχα δει οτι ειχες βαλει την φωτο!!!!!ευτυχως που μου το ειπες!δεν το ειχα ξεχασει!απλα δεν ειχα δει την φωτο!!!
Λοιπον!!!Η απορια μου ειναι πως δημιουργειται το κενο για το συρταρι καταρχην!!!εχεις καταλαβει??
μαπως αφηνει το πλεγμα να εξεχει απο τις 3 πλευρες 5 ποντους και βαζει δευτερο πατο???

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Στο κατω μερος υπαρχει κουνελοσυρμα. Επανω σε αυτο απλα ακουμπαει το ταψακι. Δεν υπαρχει "οδηγος". Αυτη η λαμα που εχει στη φατσα, απλα ενισχυει το κατω μερος.

Για να βαλεις δευτερο πατο, απλα διπλωνεις ενα κομματι πλεγμα σαν ταψακι στο υψος που θελεις και το βαζεις αναποδα μεσα στο μεταλλικο ταψακι. Οταν βγαζεις το ταψακι βγαινει και ο δευτερος πατος.

Εχθες βηκα κουνελοσυρμα με 3,5 € το μετρο, καλα δεν ειναι?

----------


## mitsman

1 μετρο επι 1 μετρο 3,5 ευρω?????τσαμπα ειναι...βεβαια υπαρχουν ποιοτητες και ποιοτητες!!
Και γιατι αυτο το αναποδο συρματενιο ταψακι να μην το δεσουμε με 4 συρματακια και να ειναι μονιμο στην κλουβα???υπαρχει λογος??

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σκεφτομαι οτι ετσι θα καθαριζεται πιο ευκολα. Δεν ειναι ετσι?

Το να βαλεις εναν κανονικο δευτερο πατο ειναι ευκολο, αλλα δεν ξερω πως θα ειναι καλυτερα...

----------


## mitsman

Εχεις και εσυ τα δικια σου...δεν μπορω!Απλα εγω εχω στο μυαλο μου παντα να εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο να βγαζω το ταψακι μου και τερμα!και μια φορα την εβδομαδα το καθαριζεις και αυτο!!!
Βεβαια δουλεψε το οπως λες και βλεπεις!!!
εμενα μεγαλο μου προβλημα σε αυτες τις κατασκευες παντα ηταν τα ταψακια!!!
επισης οτι στραβωνουν με το παραμικρο!!και τελευταιο οτι σε 4-5 μηνες γινεται καταμαυρο το συρμα!!!

----------


## marlene

Υπάρχει και ανοξείδωτη κουνελόσιτα νομίζω αλλά ακριβότερη..

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Πως ξεχωριζει η ανοξειδωτη?

Και κατι αλλο:

Ποια ειναι η ΙΔΑΝΙΚΗ διαμετρος για πατηθρες για τα love??? v

Θα αγορασω δυο διαφορετικες καβιλιες και δεν ξερω τι διαμετρο να προτιμεισω...

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο δεν λεγεται ακριβοτερη...λεγεται θα με πανε φυλακη!!!!χα χα χα χα

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Πως ξεχωριζει η ανοξειδωτη?
> 
> Και κατι αλλο:
> 
> Ποια ειναι η ΙΔΑΝΙΚΗ διαμετρος για πατηθρες για τα love??? v
> 
> Θα αγορασω δυο διαφορετικες καβιλιες και δεν ξερω τι διαμετρο να προτιμεισω...


Γιώργο βρες ένα ωραίο φυσικό ξύλο ένα κλαδάκι να βάλεις.Είναι ότι καλύτερο.Να μην είναι όλο το ίδιο πάχος όμως.Βρίσκεις εύκολα.Θα έχουν καλύτερα πιασίματα.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Οι εργασιες ξεκινησαν...

Πηρα κουνελοσυρμα, αλουμινοπατο, καβιλιες...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Γιώργο για τις καβίλιες που ρώτησες γιατί χθες δεν είχα χρόνο.
Όταν επιλέγουμε μια πατήθρα για το  Lovebird μας, το ελάχιστο μέγεθος θα είναι  εκείνη όπου το πόδι δεν αναδιπλώνεται τελείως γύρω από την πέρκα.  Αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι ο καθοριστικός παράγοντας .Οι Φυσικές πατήθρες είναι καλύτερα, καθώς παρέχουν άνεση συν μια καλή πηγή για μάσημα.  Απολαμβάνουν να ξεφλουδίζουν τα ξύλα όπως και οι περισσότεροι παπαγάλοι.Προκειμένου  να είναι αποτελεσματική, επίλεξε  ένα μέγεθος που επιτρέπει στα πόδια να αγκαλιάζουν τα  3 / 4 της διαδρομής γύρω από την πατήθρα χωρίς αυτό να είναι γενικό.Διαφορετικά πάχη θα γυμνάζουν τα πόδια τους.Αν βάλεις φυσικό να προσέξεις να μην είναι ψεκασμένο με φυτοφάρμακα όχι από δρόμο μα κίνηση γιατί θα έχει καυσαέριο.Πλύσιμο με ζεστό νερό ξύδι και μαγειρική σόδα.Στέγνωμα στον ήλιο και έτοιμο.* * 
*

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Η κλουβα προχωραει...

----------


## Niva2gr

Πολύ καλό το βλέπω να γίνεται Γιώργο! Πού θα έχει πόρτες;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιώργο με νται ραπ το έδεσες;Δεν κουνιέται;Καλά από διαστάσεις σούπερ.Υπερπαραγωγή

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ναι με tire-up το εχω δεσει και φαινεται ΒΡΑΧΟΣ προς το παρον. Εβαλα 300 σημερα και δεν μου εφτασαν ακριβως...

Πορτες για αρχη θα βαλω μια κεντρικη στη φατσα και μια στην μια πλευρα. Μολις δω τι χρειαζομαι θα ανοιξω και τις υπολοιπες...

Διαστασεις: 92 μηκος, 48,5 πλατος, 85 υψος...

----------


## Niva2gr

Συγνώμη για τη χαζή ερώτηση, όμως τί είναι το tire-up;

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Στα ελληνικα λεγονται δεματικα καλωδιων...

----------


## Niva2gr

Αα, zip ties! Ελληνιστί πάντα! Χιχιιι!

----------


## mitsman

ΠΩ ΠΩ ΠΩ ΠΩ ΠΩ....Μπραβο ρε Γιωργο!!!ωραιο...δεν το ειχα σκεφτει να σου πω ενα κολπο δυστυχως να σου γλιτωσει πολλα πολλα δεματικα(ελληνιστι)....κοβει  ς το πλεγμα οπως καναμε στο σχολειο με το χαρτονι και φτιαχναμε κυβους και μετα το διπλωνεις!!!!Δεν πειραζει!!Απλα ταλαιπωρηθηκες λιγο παραπανω και ξοδευτηκες και λιγο παραπανω!!
Το φιλαρακι σου θα περασει ζωη χαρισαμενη μαζι σου!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ολα μαζι μου κοστισαν καμια 30αρια ευρω και αυτο επειδη ο πατος αλουμινιου κοστησε 14,80€.

Παντως αν δεν με διωξει και τωρα η γυναικα μου, δεν θα με διωξει ποτε...

----------


## mitsman

Αν ειναι να σε διωξει για 30 ευρω εμενα η μανα μου θα επρεπε να με εχει θαψει ζωντανο!!θα καταλαβεις οταν δεις τι κανω...χα χα χα!!!
Για το ταψι το ξερω...το ειχα πει και στη Μυρσινη να το εχει στο νου της!!τωρα για ενα κλουβακι δεν τρεχει και τιποτα!!!
Πραγματικα αξιζει τον κοπο και το ελαχιστο κοστος!!!

----------


## Niva2gr

Γιώργο, όταν τελειώσεις αυτό το κλουβί, δέχεσαι και παραγγελίες; :Jumping0046:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Δεν θα με διωξει για τα 30€ αλλα γιατι θα βαλω και το κλουβι στο σαλονι μαζι με τα ενυδρεια...

Εξαλλου εχω ριξει κατι χιλιαρικα στα ενυδρεια....

Για παραγγελιες, με την κριση και την ανεργια που φαινεται στον οριζοντα, θα το εχω στο βαθος του μυαλου μου.
Μαθε τεχνη και αστηνε...

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Sorry...

Double post...

Δεν εβλεπα το προηγουμενο...

----------


## Niva2gr

Δεν πειράζει Γιώργο παιδί μου! Για να εξηλεωθείς όμως θα αρχίσεις να δέχεσαι παραγγελίες, εντάξει;

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σημερα εγινε η μετακομιση στο καινουριο κλουβι.

Ο μικρος εχει τρελαθει απο τη χαρα του. Πεταει απο εδω και απο εκει, χτυπαει τα φτερα του, παιζει με τα παιχνιδια του και μου τα ψελνει!!!

Τελικα το μεγαλο κλουβι ΔΕΝ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΝΕΤΑΙ!!!

Μερικες φωτο:



Εδω τα λεει με την καινουρια του ποτιστρα:


Κρεμασμενος αναποδα προσπαθει να διαλυσει το παιχνιδι του:

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο Γιωργο, συγχαρητηρια!!!!
Πολυ χαιρομαι!!!

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

πολύ ωραίο κλουβάκι και άνετο αλλά τέτοιο παλάτι και θα το χαίρεται μόνος του??? μήπως θέλει και καμία κοπελιά?

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Θελει αλλα δεν εχει βρει ακομα...

----------


## mitsman

Ξερεις το φυλο του Γιωργο???
πως ξερεις οτι ειναι αγορακι??
Πως θα του διαλεξεις καποια στιγμη ζευγαρι?

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Επειδη δεν ξερω, το κανω οτι φυλο θελω. Και εγω θελω αρσενικο
 :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:  :Anim 63: 

Με τον ιδιο τροπο θα του βρω και "ταιρι"  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ ΧΑ!!!!!
Πλακα εχουμε....

----------


## marlene

*Πω πω είναι πολύ όμορφο και άνετο! Τώρα μένει να γεμίσει παιχνιδάκια!! Άψογος, το μικρούλι θα είναι πολύ χαρούμενο μαζί σου!*

----------


## ramiro

φοβερό το κλουβί ….

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ανετο και ωραιο το νεο κλουβι!
μηπως θελει λιγο κοψιμο το ραμφος του?!

----------


## demis

Πωπω εχω τρελαθει!! Ζω για τη στιγμη που θα το δω με το ταιρι του να απολαμβανουν τη ζωη τους στην τεραστια κλουβαρα τους

----------


## vagelis76

Ωραίος!!!!!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιώργο τέλειο το κλουβί.Συγχαρητήρια. :Jumping0011:  :Happy0045:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια!!!

Για το ραμφος δεν ξερω... Τωρα που εχει ολα τα "comfort" δεν θα αρχισει πλεον να φθειρεται φυσιολογικα???

Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο:

Με τις θερμοκρασιες πως τα πανε γενικα τα lovebird? Εννοειται οτι δεν θα το εχω στον ηλιο αλλα το σπιτι μου ειναι σχεδον σταθερα στους 30C τωρα το καλοκαιρι.

Φανταζομαι οτι αφου ειναι αφρικανικος παπαγαλος δεν θα εχει προβλημα....

----------


## demis

Μην ανυσηχεις το ραμφος θα γινει μια χρα με τα παιχνιδα κ τα ξυλινα αντικειμενα! Οσο για τη ζεστη δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα ακρει να κανει τα μπανακια του. Αν δεις οτι δεν κανει μονο του μπανιο πρεπει να του παρεις ενα ψεκαστηρι για να τον ψεκαζεις καθως ειναι πουλια που λατρευουν το νερο.

----------


## vagelis76

Γιώργο φρόντισε να υπάρχουν φυσικά ξύλα στο τεράστιο κλουβί του και μερικά ξύλινα παιχνίδια,έτσι το ράμφος του θα πάρει το σωστό μέγεθος πιστεύω,γιατί όπως είπε και ο Άγγελος δείχνει λίγο μεγάλο,όχι όμως τόσο ώστε να το εμποδίζει.

Θα είχε πρόβλημα το μικρό αν από τους 10 βαθμούς το σπίτι σου ανέβαζε θερμοκρασία 30 μέσα σε λίγη ώρα.Τώρα που γίνεται σιγά σιγά,προσαρμόζεται στις σταθερές (οχί με μεγάλες μεταβολές) θερμοκρασίες της κάθε εποχής,όπως άλλωστε και εμείς.Πρέπει πάντα να προσέχουμε τις απότομες μεταβολές στις θερμοκρασίες...αυτές κάνουν κακό στα πουλιά.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σας ευχαριστω και τους δυο!!!

Ακριβως την ιδια εικονα ειχα και εγω!!!

----------


## vas

εκπληκτικο κλουβι!μπραβο!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σημερα προκειται να ντυσω το κλουβι με ναυλον.

Σκεφτομαι στις 3 πλευρες και στην οροφη να βαλω το πλαστικο με τις φυσσαλιδες και στην προσοψη διαφανες ναυλον για τραπεζομαντηλο.

Τι πρεπει να προσεξω σε θεματα αερισμου??? Να κανω καποιες τρυπες???

Τα φωτα σας παρακαλω!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αν δεν καλυψεις ολες τις πλευρες δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις τρυπες.. Τρυπα ισως εκανα στην οροφη για να εκτονωνεται ο αερας που εγκλωβιζεται μεσα....

Στα λεω αυταα χωρις να εχω κανει κατι παρομοιο!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ολες τις πλευρες θα τις καλυψω...

----------


## mitsman

Τοσο αερας και κρυο??????? Μωρε μπραβοοο!!!!

Δεν ξερω.... αν κανεις τρυπες δεν θα δημιουργει ρευματα αερα???? απο την αλλη παλι, πως θα αεριζεται να αναπνεουν?????????

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Στην Αθηνα καποια στιγμη θα εχει 0 ή -1-2 το χειμωνα οποτε φοβαμαι.

Ηδη εδω και καιρο εχω καλυψει τις 3 πλευρες και την οροφη με ναυλον και εχω ανοιχτη μονο μια πλευρα (καλλυμενη με σιτα) που κοιταει πλαινο τοιχο...

----------


## Athina

Μπράβο Γιώργο!Καταπληκτική δουλειά!!!
Νομίζω ότι το έχει υπερευχαριστηθεί ο μικρός!!!

----------

